# Google timeline



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're thinking of another trip to Ireland as we absotively loved it last time, I was using Google timeline last time we went but it's not recorded most of it see picture, we did the WAW and quite a bit of NI too so whilst it may not record southern Ireland it should have recorded NI.

any ideas how I could improve it for next time?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Reboot and click OK for your location to be known.
My Timeline seems to work well even displaying my wife in UK while I am back home in Normandy. I thinks we pop back and forth daily though so are clocking up many more miles that we should.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bloody snooping now are we.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's either that or keep checking the Credit Card use.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well more fool you then Ray letting her have her own money, what were you thinking man pet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well more fool you then Ray letting her have her own money, what were you thinking man pet.


It better than letter her use mine Kev. Learnt that very early on.:crying:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm the reverse here Ray, I am a kept man, her house her money, I do have a little of my own but not a lot and I like to spend it, we live quite well for what we have coming in but not drinking smoking or gambling it goes a bit further.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Location History: ON
Manage Settings

Your April places
2
Countries/​Regions
18
Cities
32
Places
8 new
19 new

Your April activity
Walking
10 km
Travelling
3,662 km
104 hr
Highlights

As you can see Kev it indicates we did 3,662 kms. We didn't as it kept recording back and forth across the channel on a daily basis.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev, try Polar steps, I find it really good and you can choose to share it with others if you want. https://www.polarsteps.com/.

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't get on with Polarsteps. It seems you have to be very attentive to it or it just forgets for a couple of weeks that you're travelling. And trying edit in retrospect is a pain in the neck. But it's probably just me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks John i did try it and felt the same as Jean, timeline just sits there in the background, its just dropped the ball and I wondered why and if I could improve its tagging.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mines gone weird. I saw this thread and looked at my Google timeline and there is virtually nothing showing from about the 24 April. I got a new phone about a week before that but location services are on and oddly Google sent me an message earlier with some photos of the places I had been like Bardsea Leisure last Sunday in Ulverston but its not showing up on my maps page. Nothing is after that date.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder why that is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On your Android phone or tablet, open the Google Maps app .
Tap your profile picture or initial Your Timeline .
Tap More. Settings and privacy.
Under 'App history', choose Web & App Activity is off.
Turn on Web & App Activity.
Turn the location setting to location is on.

all mine are set up properly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's been worserer though 18/4/17 we went to St Andrews Botanic gardens to see the butterflies, an amazing experience BTW.

Just how did I get there, by magic it seems, and we were only there for a minute, hardly worth the trip.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.carlcare.com/global/tips-detail/how-to-fix-google-timeline-maps-not-working/

https://myactivity.google.com/product/maps/more


----------

